# Power brick help.



## Graphyte (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi guys and gals. I've got a question I'm wondering if anyone knowledgeable can lend me some of their time. 

Basically I am trying to understand a monitors power consumption.

It's power brick says 

"Power Range	Input: 100 – 240V~ 50/60Hz, 1.5A (Max.) Output: 12V DC, 3.3A
Power On Mode	< 20.7 W
Power Standby Mode	< 0.5W" but it's advertised as a >20.7W monitor. 

This is going to into a 12v 315ah AGM battery bank that supply's power via a 12v DC = 120VAC Inverter. 

I'm trying to mount two monitors in a vehicle, @20w they don't appear to take up much juice at all. 

But I know AxV=W so the specifications would leave this monitor @ 150-180W VAC correct? Which would dramatically increase when inverted to 12vDc X amount of amps

(Some odd relevant background info, this bank is abused, and never properly charged with anything more than 14.3 Volts, solar to come soon and fix this issue, and then better charge regulation will be deployed while replacing these batteries)

Any input much appreciated and thanked.

Sincerely, the guy who doesn't want to run his power bank dead every 2 hours. Thanks!


----------

